# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Për formatimin dhe instalimin e Windowsit.

## Arti1

*Moderatori:* Para se të bëni pyetje në këtë temë, lexoni përgjigjet e dhëna, si dhe këto tema të tjera:
Instalimi i Windows XPPërmirësimi (Upgrade) në Windows XPRiparimi i Windows me CDSi të formatoj diskun ose një pjesë të tijInstalimi i një hard disku të riNdarja e hard-disqeve për instalimin e Windows XPProbleme me instalimin e Windows në RAID

Tema te tjera qe mund t'u ndihmojnë:
Ndryshmet midis FAT32 dhe NTFS dhe si te ktheni FAT32 ne NTFSGuide per konvertimin e FAT32 ne NTFSSi të rikthej skedarët e fshirë/formatuar


*Shënim:* Vlen të qartësohet kuptimi i fjalëve *formatim* dhe *instalim* sepse shumë anëtarë në këtë temë  gabimisht përdorin fjalën _formatim_ në vend të fjalës _instalim_. Të formatosh kompjuterin do të thotë të fshish të gjithë informacionin e ruajtur në kujtesë (hard disk). Pas formatimit, kompjuteri është bosh; nuk është në gjendje pune. Për të rikthyer kompjuterin në gjendje pune, ju duhet të instaloni Windows. Pra, _formatimi_ fshin gjithçka, ndërsa _instalimi_  rikthen kompjuterin në gjendjen që ka qënë kur e keni blerë. 
-----------------------------

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Nese dikush ka ndonje sygjerim apo ide.....

Para nja 6 muajsh bleva nje portable DELL Inspiron 2650.
Pasi winXP home qe kishte te instaluar, ma mori shpirtin me bllokimet, mosnjohjen e printerit, pamundesi e USB 2.0 dhe CD-Burn external.....vendosa si perfundim ti beja nje format (me ate rast edhe ta ndaja ne pjese....) dhe te instaloja Win 2000.

Problemi qendron qe nuk mundem me te instaloj asnje lloj systemi...
I vetmi qe instalohet deri diku eshte win98 se, por edhe ai nuk me njeh cd-rom dhe bile edhe Hdd...!!!
Dhe me e keqja, tani nuk instaloj dot as winXP home qe kishte...

A ka mundesi ndonjeri te me thote ndonje zgjidhje apo ide???

Ju uroj gjithe te mirat!

----------


## edspace

Pershendetje Arti. 

Para se te te ndihmoj une dhe keta te tjeret qe frekuentojne kete forum dua te di pak me shume informacion. 

E bleve te ri kompjuterin? 
Cfare pjesesh ka? 
A ke recovery CD nga dell?
Sa GB eshte hard drive? 
A ke floppy disk? CD-rom?
Ne cfare gjendje eshte kompjuteri tani?
 - sistemi operativ
 - partitions etj etj

Cfare sistemi operativ ke ne dispozicion?
- A jane CD te plote? 
- A ke numrin e rregjistrimit per keto sisteme operative?
- Pra cfare sistemi operativ ke mundesi te instalosh?

Si do ta pershkruaje veten tende ne baze te eksperiences qe ke me kompjuterat?

Pasi tu pergjigjesh ketyre pyetjeve do kem(i) nje ide me te sakte per te te ndihmuar. 


Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## edspace

Me poshte eshte emaili i Artit. Po e hedh per anetaret e tjere qe mund ta ndihmojne me mire ose per ata qe kane te njejtin problem dhe duan te mesojne si te riparojne kompjuterin. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pershendetje Edi, dhe me fal qe po te drejtohem jashte forumit....

Kam gati dy dite qe po mundohem te postoj ne forum dhe nuk po mundem....ndoshta problem teknik!

Nga tema e informatikes me kishit kthyer nje pergjigje persa i perket problemit tim....

Per sqarim po jap te dhenat qe kerkoje. Eshte:

Portable, INSPIRON 2650 nga DELL

Intel Pentium 4 processor 1.6 MHz
HDD 20 GB, Ram 320
Floppy, CD-rom

Ka dy CD recovery nga DELL ku : 
i pari eshte per win XP home edition, dhe i dyti per Drivers.

Ishte i paparticionuar, dhe meqe me bente shume bllokime, nuk me njihte printerin, bleva nje USB 2.0 dhe nje CD-burn extern dhe nuk instaloheshin.....vendosa te instaloja cdo gje nga fillimi.

Me ndihmen e nje Setup/98 diskete e particionova ne dy pjese, relativisht 12 dhe 8, dhe pastaj i formatova.

Qe prej atij momenti nuk mundem te instaloj asnje lloj sistemi....

Pervec CD recovery nga DELL, kam gjithashtu:
Win 98se
Win 2000 pro

Te vetmen gje qe munda te beja deri ne nje fare mase ishte instalimi i win 98se, por kur vinte momenti i konfigurimit te hardware.....nuk njifte me asgje. Bile edhe CD-rom nuk e njihte me dhe nuk ma nxirrte gjekundi.... .

U mundova me win 2000 gjithashtu....por asgje, packa se provova edhe me 4 setup disketat e win 2000. Me nxjerr I/O error....

Nuk e di nese ka ndonje mundesi ti bej nje format per XP,  te pakten te kem mundesine ne instaloj perseri ate qe kisha....

persa i perket eksperiences sime, une jam amator, por kam me se 4 vjete qe bej montime-cmontime, instalime hardware dhe software.
Eshte hera e pare qe po mundohem te bej nje gje te tille me nje portable computer.

Shpresoj te te kem dhene nje ide te pergjithshme mbi gjendjen....

Gjithe te mirat,
Arti1

------------------------------------------------------

----------


## edspace

Faleminderit per pergjigjen. Kishte pergjigjet e te gjitha pyetjeve qe te bera. 

Nga ato qe me the me duket sikur ti ke bere cdo gje qe duhet bere para se te instalosh kompjuterin. 
Pra ti e ke bere partition, e ke bere format, etj etj. 
Edhe une nuk kam shume eksperience me laptop (1 ose 2 here ) por processi i instalimit te sistemit operativ eshte njesoj me ate te desktop.  
Me poshte po te shpjegoj te gjitha pikat qe ti duhet te ndjekesh per instalimin e sistemit operativ. 

Nuk e di nqs ke bere ndryshime ne bios por nqs ke bere beje reset ne default settings. 

Ne fillim te duhet nje boot disk i windows 98. 
Kete bootdisk merre nga kjo adrese. 
http://www.mirrors.org/archived_soft...s/boot98se.exe

Pasi ta besh downlod beje double klik dhe ajo do te kerkoje qe ti te futesh nje floppy disk te formatuar. 
Formato nje floppy disk dhe fute ne kompjuter. 
Shtyp ok dhe prit deri sa te mbaroje procesi. 

Kur te mbaroje lere floppy disk brenda ne kompjuter dhe beje restart kompjuterin. 
Kompjuteri duhet te behet boot nga floppy disk dhe do te dale nje menu me 4 opcione. 
Zgjidh opcionin qe lexon "with CD-ROM support"
Kompjuteri do vazhdoje te behet boot ne win98, do gjeje CD-rom dhe do ti caktoje nje shkonje. 
Mbaje shenim shkronjen e CD-rom. 

Per shembullin qe po te jap e zeme se CD-rom ka shkonjen D:

Tani duhet te kesh nje ekran te zi perpara dhe ne rrjeshtin e fundit do shikosh 
A: 

Shtyp komanden per te pastruar "master boot record"
fdisk /mbr

Pasi te mbaroje shtyp komanden 
fdisk

Aty do hapet fdisku qe te lejon te besh partition hard drive
Nga menuja zgjidh "delete partition" dhe beji delete te gjitha logical, extended dhe primary partitions qe ti ke aty. 
Ki kujdes se duhet te besh delete logical partitions para se te besh extended.
Pra pasi i bere delete duhet te kesh hard drive pa partitions. 

Tani zgjidh 1 nga menuja dhe krijo nje primary partition me 10 GB
Pastaj krijo nje extended partition me pjesen tjeter qe ngelet nga partition i pare. 
Krijo nje logical partition ne extended partition. 
Pra tani duhet te kesh dy partitions. Te paren do ta kesh si primary dhe te dyten si logical. Qe te dyja duhet te jene afersisht 10 Gb. 
Ne ajo primary do instalojme windowsin dhe ne e dyta do jete bosh. 
Pasi te jesh i sigurte qe ke dy partitions si me lart atehere dil nga fdisk. 

Per shembullin qe po te jap emrat e partitions i kemi C: dhe E: 
a: floppy
c: primary
d: cd-rom
e: logical 

Per te levizur nga nje drive ne tjetren perdor komanden
psh komanda
cd a:
leviz tek floppy. 
cd c: 
leviz tek c: 
etj etj

Kur te dalesh ne A: shtyp komanden
format c:
Kjo do formatoje primary partition qe ne beme me fdisk ne FAT32
Aty do te kerkoje dhe per label te partition por mund ta lesh bosh
Pasi te mbaroje procesi shtyp komanden 
format e:  
Kjo do formatoje logical partition qe ne beme me fdisk. 
Pasi te mbaroje dhe ky proces jemi gati te instalojme windows 98, 2000 ose XP nqs e ke ne CD. 

Per mendimin tim recover disk i dellit duhet te punoje dhe nuk e di cfare problemi te nxjerr por pasi e ben partition dhe format hard driven provoje dhe njehere se mbase punon. Nqs nuk punon vazhdo me windows 98 ose 2000. 

Fut CD e windowsit qe do te instalosh. 
per te vajtur ne CD-rom shtyp komanden 
cd d:
pastaj shtyp komanden 
setup.exe
Aty duhet te filloje instalimi i windowsit dhe besoj se di cfare te besh. 
Nqs instalon Win 2000 te rekomandoj qe ta besh convert ne NTFS. Per ta bere convert vazdho instalimin dhe do te te pyes vete windows 2000. 

Nqs i ndoqe te gjitha pikat me lart nuk besoj se do kesh problem. 
Me fal nqs u futa ne shume detaje por nuk dua te te ofendoj. Nuk e di mire se cfare njohurie ke dhe vetem desha te te sqaroj sa me mire. 
Nqs ke nevoje per me shume ndihme me bej email ose posto perseri ne forum. 

Kete mesazh qe te shkruajta ty do ta hedh dhe ne forum se mbase ndihmon njerez te tjere si puna tende. 

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## erushi_4ever

ore une dicka nuk e kuptova deri ketu. Ai CD rom eshte external apo ka dhe ndonje internal? Nqs eshte external do te thote qe eshte usb dhe nese eshte usb si do arrije ta njohe direkt me nje kompjuter te formatuar pa asnje sistem operativ? Dhe nese arrin ta njohe a i eshte bere nga bios aktivizimi qe te lexoje te parin cd-romin????? Se me sa pashe me siper kishte kerkuar te instalonte windows 2000 me ndihmen e 4 disketave.

----------


## edspace

CD rom eshte internal. Pothuajse te gjithe kompjuterat qofte dhe laptop vine me CD-rom internal. Ne bios zakonisht kur kompjuteri behet boot radha eshte

A: Floppy 
C: Hard Drive
D: CDROM

ose

A: Floppy 
D: CDROM
C: Hard Drive

Prandaj i thashe qe ta bente reset bios. 
Pra kompjuteri i shikon te gjitha me rradhe dhe ne e para qe gjen sistemin operativ (qofte dhe bootdisk) behet boot.

----------


## Sentinus

Kompjuteri juaj dell ka pasur dhe nje particion te fshehte 
qe i sherben dellit per pjese te vecanta te hardawarit .
Kur i keni rindare particionet ky particion ka humbur.
2000 dhe xp nuk te instalohen per shkak te acpi compliant ndersa windwos 98 te del i paqendrueshem sepse nuk kontrollon gjate instalimit per third party hardware.

ZGJIDHJET:
1) Gjate setupit te windows 2000 shtyp F6 dhe tento te vazhdosh me cd e hardwarit te Dell kur setup te ta kerkoje .
2) Rikrijo particionin e humbur te dellit me ane te cd te tij 
    dhe instalo windows 2000 te certifikuar per dellin .

Shpresoj te te ndihmoje

bye

----------


## dave

installova wwindows xp  mbi windows 2000, a din ndokush se si mund te rikthehem tek win2000  pa riformatuar.
ju lutem me ndihmoni

----------


## Akulli

Nuk kthehesh dot. Po te lexosh info tek microsoft.com ta sqaron kete gje. E vetmja menyre eshte me riformatu komplet PC again.
Po qe se e ke me aq ngulm ,atehere riformato PC. Mund te pyes vetem : Pse do me u kthy mbrapa ke win2k (windows 2000)?
Oni

----------


## dave

se pari faleminderit per ndihmen.
kur e installova winxp nuk e riformatova pc por e installova mbi win2k  keshtu qe me sa duket kjo eshte aresyeja qe nuk jam i kenaquer me winxp.
nese ka ndonje menyre per ta riparuar installimin pa formatuar pc??

----------


## edspace

Po të përsëris atë që të tha dhe Akulli. Nuk ka mënyrë për tu kthyer në windows 2000 nqs ti ke instaluar win xp. Po ta kishe instaluar në një partition tjetër të hard drive atëherë do kishe një fije shpresë por me sa kuptova ti i ke bërë overwrite të gjitha filet. 

Windows xp është shumë herë më mirë se windows 2000 por kur e instalon mbi windows 2000 bëhet një lëmsh me file që është shumë i vështirë për tu rregulluar. 

Bëj backup filet që të duhen në një partition tjetër ose akoma më mirë në një CD dhe formatoje hard driven (partition që do instalosh sistemin operativ). Për mendimin tim do bësh mirë të instalosh windows XP. Instalo të gjitha patches që ka nxjerrë microsofti dhe nuk besoj se do kesh probleme. 

Gjithë të mirat.

----------


## Albioni

Para disa kohesh mora nje program te quajtur BootMagic te cilin e instalova ne kompjuterin tim. ky program te ndihmonte per te instaluar dy ose me shume sisteme ne kompjuter. Para disa javesh u perpoqa ta hiqja programin nga kompjuteri dhe deri diku e bera kete gje. Mirpo tani kam nje problem, sepse sa here qe ndez kompjuterin, perpara se te hapet win98 kompjuteri ndalon kete proces duke krijuar nje faqe te zeze, ku thote se BootMagic nuk gjen imazh, dhe me thote qe duhet te shtyp nje buton e aq qe win98 te vazhdoj procesin normalisht. Kjo gje po me bezdis jashtezakonisht shume, edhe kam bere c'eshte e mundur qe ta ndreq kete rpoblem, por eshte e pamundur.  

Desh harrova tju them, kam bere reboot kompjuterin nga e para por ky program prap te njejtin problem shkakton.

----------


## T68

Ekzaktesisht cfare bere per te hequr boot magic nga kompjuteri? The qe deri diku ia dole mbane, dmth nuk e paske hequr te tere...

----------


## edspace

Duhet te besh format boot record qe te fshihet bootmagic nga kompjuteri. 

Shko ne bootdisk.com dhe bej nje bootdisk te windows 98. 
Fute ne kompjuter dhe beje boot kompjuterin nga flopi. 
Kur te dalesh ne promt shtyp kete komande. 

FDISK /MBR 

Pasi te mbaroje ajo komande hiqe flopin nga kompjuteri dhe beje restart kompjuterin. Nuk besoj te kesh probleme.

----------


## Albioni

edspace, fale ndihmes tende harrita ta heq plotesisht bootmagic nga kompjuteri.
Te faleminderit

----------


## Albioni

Kohet e fundit, shpesh here kur hap internet explorer me ndodh qe ky mos te punoj, dmth nuk me hapet asnje faqe ne internet.
 Ky problem me filloi ne te njejten kohe kur mora kazaalite, nuk e di se a e shkakton kjo apo jo.
Tjeter gje dua te shtoj se ky problem nuk shfaqet gjithmon, dmth disa here punon normalisht.

----------


## edspace

Mund të ketë shumë arsye për atë problem që ke ti por fakti që ke instaluar kazaa më lë të dyshoj se janë instaluar programe të tjera bashkë me kazaa që të marrin kontrollin e internet explorer për të reklamuar faqet e tyre. 

Shko këtu
http://download.com.com/3000-2144-10045910.html

Bëj download Ad-aware
Instaloje në kompjuter. 
Hape programin
Bëje scan kompjuterin me "default scaning options".
Programi do kërkojë kompjuterin për programe që bëjnë reklama dhe në fund do të jap munësinë ti fshish ato. 
Bëji delete, mbylle ad-aware dhe bëje restart kompjuterin.

----------


## krokodili_73

Te nderuar eksperta:

Kunati im ka win 2000 dhe kohet e fundit hengri ate virusin qe doli ne USA dhe i eshte corodit kompjuteri.
Tani, i eshte bere nja dy here qe si bootet fare.
Tani, nje here qe ju hap, me F8 i dha last known good configuration dhe duket sikur po ecen ok. Megjithate, kur u munduam te krijonim nje start up disk qe ta kishte nese bllokohej prap, se realizojme dote, as nga floppy, as nga control pannel. A di ndonjeri nga ju se si mund ta realizosh start up diskun?

Thanks

Kroksi

----------


## benseven11

bej right klik ne my compjuter 
kliko te menuja ku thote manage
kliko tek dritarja tjeter ku thote event viewer
klikon te applications 2 here
shiko listen e ditarit te ngjarjeve ne kompjuter
duke bere right klik ne liste tek rreshti qe ka nje ikone Warning anash zgjidh properties dhe do shohesh dicka te tille event ID
4354 ose numer tjeter 
klikon ne listen blu te microsoftit qe jep pershkrimin e difektit
si dhe emrin e skedarit pergjegjes zakonisht nje dll.file
E njejta rruge ndiqet edhe per kontrollin e System
Po te vendosesh ketu numrin e Event ID... si dhe pershkrimin 
mund te gjendet ku eshte difekti

----------


## Gold

per te krijuar  startup disketat per Win2000Pro te nevoitet nje CD e Win2000Pro  si dhe 4 disketa.
Duke perdorur urdherin(komanden):  makeboot.exe  ,ose urdherin(komanden):    makebt32.exe   .Keto urdhera i gjen ne folderin BOOTDISK te CD-se se Win2000Pro.
Perndryshe startup disketat mund ti gjesh edhe ne faqen:  http://www.bootdisk.com

te pershendes

GOLD

----------

